# horse fair



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

just arrived back from the great october fair in ireland[balinasloe]trade was very bad and some dealers are walking away and abandoning ponies and donkies b4 feed them through the winter,others are dumping them in other mens fields the country is full of horses and theres no customers for them


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

unfortunatly this is happening everywhere around ireland, horses are being dumped in random fields and just left to fend for themseles, farmers are being asked to lock their gates and most fairs are being cancelled due to dumped horses


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*ill have some!*

annoying isnt it, horsey people complain about slaughter but then its them that are overbreeding ;(


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

what does this have to do with driving?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

there was a load of cheap driving cobs in it


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Huh! Fancy that that. Like I have heard of racehorse owners doing it here, thats how they got one of mine Delta. She had a succesful local career then one day it all went pear shaped, we dont know how and they just dumped her in a feild by a highway and dissapeared back to England.


----------

